
Openmailbox 2.0: new owner, outages, paywalled and removed features - phoe-krk
http://phoe-krk.tumblr.com/post/163837468388/openmailbox-20-new-owner-outages-brokenness
======
Rjevski
Not to blame the victims, but assuming this was a free service to begin with,
why did you trust it in the first place? Something bad was bound to happen as
nobody will just give you their time and bandwidth for free forever.

By the way, a Exchange Online Kiosk subscription (mail only, no Office) on
Office 365 is only about 2£ per month. You've also got FastMail but I think
they're slightly more expensive.

